# Leopard Gecko with a swollen eye. Please help!



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the forum, but I'm very concerned about my leopard gecko.

She's almost 2 years old and I've noticed that she hasn't been interested in her food for the last few days. This didn't cause any concern because she does this every few weeks and then has a real pig out.

Anyway, I just went to clean her viv and noticed that her left eye was very swollen. Ive taken a few photos to show just how severe the swelling is 

She is the only lizard in her viv, she has desert sand as a substrate as was recommended by the specialist lizard store I bought her from, she eats 4th silent crickets and the occasional wax worm for a treat. Her last shed was around a week or 2 ago...

She's never had any kind of health issue before, so this has really surprised me. I've called around a few places today for advice, but there are no qualified vets available, even on emergency. I've read some previous posts on forums, but nothing seems to match exactly to her problem.

Please can anyone help? Am I worrying over nothing?

Pics:-


----------



## Shepwood (Apr 2, 2011)

Poor wee thing. Do you watch her when she's feeding? Has she been poked in the eye by any of the crickets? Any shedding issues?

I'd never keep a leo on sand due to the risk of impaction. It may be that a grain of sand has entered the eye as well.

Looks like it'll be a trip to a reptile vet on Monday to get that looked at. It may be something as simple as washing it with a solution of some sort but it looks like vet advice is a definite. 

Hope she's ok, she looks like a wee cracker )


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ear infection/abcess? It's more of a facial swelling behind the eye than the eye itself being swollen.

Whatever the cause she needs to see a qualified vet tomorrow as the cause is going to be serious and quite advanced by the looks of it.

How is her movement? Does she walk in a straight line? Can she turn herself over if you put her upside down? Is she tilting her head or listing to one side?


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

could be an eye infection caused by the sand. take the sand out straight away and use paper towel as substrate til u get her to the vet. once everyfings bn cleared up switch over to lino or vinyl floor tiles. i too was miss informed bout sand from a pet shop as bought mine including starter kit and the sand came with it. after research i discovered lino is best. thankfully had no problems with mine but guess was lucky. good luck and hope all goes well for her.:welcome:


----------



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice.

Her movement is normal, she's been scurrying around the viv like usual. She's never really walked in a straight line anyway, she kinda waddles about looking excited which she is still doing.

Ive not turned her upside down, but she's such a wriggly little thing that I don't think she would let me put her on her back.

The swelling has come on over night, because she didn't have it when I went to bed. I'll be booking her in first thing in the morning either way, but I was wondering if there is anything I can do to ease her problem until then?


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi there,

Unfortunately i don't know much when it comes to gecko illnesses etc 
I do have a few links you could use to maybe get some answers!

female leopard gecko - one side of head is very swollen and - JustAnswer

Geckos-Leopard - Swollen head? < --Took the gecko to a vet and had a prognosis

Posting everywhere: swollen head in leopard geckos??? - CornSnakes.com Forums


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

has he/she shed latley?if not then its the sand,if it has shed the chances are loose skin has got under the eye and infected,but more likely that a grain of sand has got under and has infected the eye,take the sand strate out either way,put on news paper, and bath the eye with warm water,the vet should give you eye drops to take away the infection and bring swelling down:2thumb:
steve


----------



## BoomBeat (Jan 1, 2011)

BoomBeat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunately i don't know much when it comes to gecko illnesses etc
> I do have a few links you could use to maybe get some answers!
> ...


I hope it's ok to post links of external websites! Sorry if not!


----------



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I managed to finally get her a vets appointment for this afternoon. She has an abscess as predicted. Poor little girl needs to be operated on tomorrow!  Took her home for the night and she will be returning first thing in the AM.

I'm going to be worrying about her until I get to bring her home on Wednesday.

Thanks again for all your advice!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done for getting her to the vets so quickly, fingers crossed that she pulls through the op ok and recovers well.

You've done your best for her


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

fingers crossed for her!! poor little leo, she will be fine - optimism is key!!


----------



## ozio66 (Feb 17, 2011)

Phoneticerror said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I managed to finally get her a vets appointment for this afternoon. She has an abscess as predicted. Poor little girl needs to be operated on tomorrow!  Took her home for the night and she will be returning first thing in the AM.
> 
> ...


Good luck! Will be thinking of the poor leo! Every owners worst nightmare.
Keep us posted please?


----------



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got the call from the vet, the operation sounds like it went ok and he said she's doing good and should be able to come home tomorrow, but will be on antibiotics for a few days.

There is a small chance that she may need a second operation if the antibiotics don't clear up the remaining bit of infection, but he said that's a worse case scenario.

Starting to worry about her less, but I won't be fully stress free until she's home and recovered 100%

FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Shepwood (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah that's great news :2thumb:

Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

She's over the worst of it! Good luck


----------



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, she's finally home!

She has a wound from where they operated on her (on the side of her head), and the swelling has gone down completely. Her eye is half open and she can blink. It's lovely being able to see her eye again.

She's currently walking around her viv with a bit of a spring in her step. She's been eating, but has a special food supplement to help her recover.

Total cost for the vet visit, meds, overnight stays and operation was £107.72. But I really can't put a price on having her home again. I'd pay it again in a heartbeat!

Thanks again for everyones advice and support!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Phoneticerror said:


> Well, she's finally home!
> 
> She has a wound from where they operated on her (on the side of her head), and the swelling has gone down completely. Her eye is half open and she can blink. It's lovely being able to see her eye again.
> 
> ...


That sounds quite reasonable! Pics when she's better :2thumb: well done you


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

That's brilliant - here's wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww bless her she looks adorable  Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

Here she is, 2 weeks after the abscess was discovered, post operation and medication...










:-D


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

wow she looks great, glad to see it all wnt well, nice to hear a happy ending

Wel done on getting to a vet fast


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Bless her - she looks so much better. Does she have to have a final check up with the vet?


----------



## Phoneticerror (Oct 23, 2011)

They didn't mention a follow up, but I may give them a call to see if they'd recommend one. She seems back to herself again now. I think the medicine made her feel a little poorly, but now it's all done she's being much more sociable and active again.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats fantastic!! Well Done!!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

awwww bless, she looks miles better, well done :no1: . xx


----------

